# Visiting Poland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is considering a trip to Poland they will find Sheila & Paul Barker's in depth info very useful in planning their trip.  

See HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks Don, very informative/interesting.

Paul.


----------

